# P/B Saugeye at Buckeye lake



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Spent a lot of time at buckeye lately and it has been mostly underwhelming lol. Other than the occasional snagged carp that I thought would be a world record saugeye till it came to the surface hahaha!! Spent all day at buckeye again two days ago and finally caught a pretty nice saugeye which is also my personal best. Was planning on keeping everything that day and having a fish fry, but he was too nice and the only fish I caught so I decided to let him go. Ended up wanting to explore some of the coves and brought the kayak out the next day. It's no wonder no fish are being caught, there's millions of shad in the coves along with hundred of dead ones floating and fish hitting them on the surface. Still not sure what type of fish where nailing them on the surface though. Decided to try and throw the cast net from the kayak, and that was interesting to say the least lol. Caught a bunch of shad after figuring it out, and one blind bluegill with a tumor of some sort..


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice saugeye! Did you get a measurement on it? It looks to be over 20". Can't wait until I can get my boat back on there! I miss fishing there! Great job and nice video!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

polebender said:


> Nice saugeye! Did you get a measurement on it? It looks to be over 20". Can't wait until I can get my boat back on there! I miss fishing there! Great job and nice video!


Unfortunately I didn't, all I know is it's definitely my largest not only in length but girth. It's stomach looked like it was gonna blow out
Lol. Thanks so much!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

congrats....


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Just thinking how that yak smells now.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Man that Yak looks nice though, You shoulda free lined some of them shad out there. Probably big white bass or hybrids smashing them.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

ChromeBone said:


> Man that Yak looks nice though, You shoulda free lined some of them shad out there. Probably big white bass or hybrids smashing them.


That's one thing around here I've never hooked into with any size, only ever caught tiny guys. Thanks very much, I got a steal of a deal on that kayak on Facebook, about a month or so ago. I've normally been the guy selling a boat in winter and getting ripped off lol. Hoping to do some more exploring in it next week there of the rivers still not down. I normally only fish the Scioto unless it's blown out. I like never knowing what I'm gonna catch plus lot less people on the river!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I grew up fishing the Scioto, the hybrids are getting pretty big now man. One of the easiest, best ways to catch numbers of them is just to find where they are chasing the shad and throw a few free lined ones out with no weight. They will smash the hell out of them on the surface or the bottom and they hit really hard.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Forgot to add a pic. Doesn't do it justice in my opinion lol. Really wish I would've been able to get a weight and a length


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks over 21", I would say it's easily a fish ohio. Nice Catch!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Looks over 21", I would say it's easily a fish ohio. Nice Catch!


I thought so too but didn't wanna throw a guess out and get bashed hahah. Thanks very much


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

that is good enough to get you hooked on Saugeye fishing...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice fish. Measure the lanyard on your jacket and assuming you held the fish close to your torso, I think you should be able to measure within a 1/4" or so.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

That video is really cool what brand model. I take it, it is a go pro.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

kayakmac said:


> That video is really cool what brand model. I take it, it is a go pro.


Thanks, it's a GoPro hero 3. I'm a couple generations behind. But honestly there are some other companies that make them even better than the GoPro for a fraction of the cost. Next one won't be GoPro unless I find a crazy deal.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I cringed when you reached down and grabbed the lure without securing the fish. I thought you were REALLY going to Hooked on Saugeye.

Just a word of caution. I have witnessed more than once a lure with treble hooks, one in the fish and one in the fisherman, both flopping around, not pretty and nearly impossible to take care of by yourself.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I cringed when you reached down and grabbed the lure without securing the fish. I thought you were REALLY going to Hooked on Saugeye.
> 
> Just a word of caution. I have witnessed more than once a lure with treble hooks, one in the fish and one in the fisherman, both flopping around, not pretty and nearly impossible to take care of by yourself.


I have gotten too lax lol, one time when I was 17 I was fishing my mom and dads pond and caught a little bass and did exactly that! I was finally able to get the bass off but couldn't get the hook out for the life of me, thought it was in the bone of my thumb. Ended up going to hospital and they numbed it enough and twisted the hook to push it through the other side. "Wasn't in the bone after all, just felt like it" then they cut the barb off and pulled it out. For years I was scared to death to grab a fish lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I cringed when you reached down and grabbed the lure without securing the fish. I thought you were REALLY going to Hooked on Saugeye.
> 
> Just a word of caution. I have witnessed more than once a lure with treble hooks, one in the fish and one in the fisherman, both flopping around, not pretty and nearly impossible to take care of by yourself.


I cringed when I seen my spot in the backround joking


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I cringed when I seen my spot in the backround joking


Hahahaa


----------

